# Rescue Pets



## Visexual (Sep 23, 2018)

We've had numerous cats and dogs over the years and most have been rescues.  Our current pet, our kitty, was a year old and had spent her entire first year at the Humane Society.  She's been in our family now for over three years.

We've been RVing for years.  At campgrounds you get to know the dogs better than their servants.  I remember how, years ago, folks would introduce their dog by name and breed.  In recent years it's become much more common for that breed to be rescue.  Everyone should rescue a fur-babie.


----------



## tortiecat (Sep 23, 2018)

My Callie is a rescue cat.  I have had her 4 years now;  I was told that she was 7 years old, but soon
realized that she was older.  The vet said closer to 12 years old.  She is my loving companion and age
has been irrevelant.


----------



## Visexual (Sep 23, 2018)

tortiecat said:


> My Callie is a rescue cat.  I have had her 4 years now;  I was told that she was 7 years old, but soon
> realized that she was older.  The vet said closer to 12 years old.  She is my loving companion and age
> has been irrevelant.


They do seem to know you rescued them, don't they?


----------



## Jujo (Sep 24, 2018)

​Our cat is a rescue cat,we got him from the local animal rescue centre,when he was 3 months old,now he is 14 years old.


----------



## Ronni (Sep 24, 2018)

Both my chihuahuas are rescues.  All my daughter's animals (cats, dogs and gerbils) are rescues.  So are my son's.  Unless I plan to show a dog I'm always going to go the rescue route.  

One exception that I do happen to agree with is my oldest boy in California.  He's a firefighter paramedic, and he's away from home for several days at a time.  He has a wife and 4 children.  He specifically chose a german shepherd from a very specific breeder in order to be able to train the animal to protect his family on command.  Brutus is like one of the kids!  He's big and goofy and amazingly gentle with everyone!  Zero threat to anyone who comes to visit or comes to the house for any reason. Loves the lady who delivers the mail, wags his tail at the UPS guy, just a big ***** cat......right up until he gets the command "Brutus..Guard!"  Then he becomes a completely different dog!  It's almost eerie, but fascinating too.  He is that family's protector!  Heaven help anyone who tries to get to those kids, or my son or DIL.  Or anyone else that Corey can instruct Brutus to guard...like me when I visit.


----------



## ClassicRockr (Sep 24, 2018)

A read an article a lady wrote about the positive and negative of rescue pets. "Yes, there is a negative side", she states in her article. 
In the article, she wrote:
"The rescuer should have the finances to take care of a rescue, because many rescue dogs and cats have health and/or behavioral problems. A number of these pets don't wind up at a shelter for no reason at all. Many pet owners can no longer financially take care of the pet any longer."

I remember, in Colorado, wife and I went to a rescue for Golden Retrievers. We found one we really liked and were allowed to take it for a walk. It acted fine. We were told, by the lady that owned the rescue, to never take the dog to Petco, PetSmart or a Dog Park. Being that it was a Golden Retriever, we really couldn't understand why. The owner went on to tell us, "this Golden is fine, when not around other dogs, but, if other dogs are around it, it will try to attack another dog." We decided against getting it and left. 

We wound up getting a half Malamute, half Siberian, Husky from a local shelter. She was 2 years old and a beautiful looking dog. Absolutely loving, as most Huskies are. But, the first night we had her, we had tickets to see The Rockets in downtown Denver, CO. We had a fully fenced-in back yard, with a small gate  to enter/leave. When we got back from the Show in Denver, our Husky had dug a hold under the gate and over half of her head was on the other side. Before going to bed, I filled in the hole and the next morning, we bought a fence electrical wire kit for dogs. This kit was specifically for dogs that try to escape from back yards. After I installed it, we never had a problem with her digging again. Apparently she touched the tip of her nose on it and was enough to stop her from digging anywhere. 

So, what did we find out...…….Huskies are escape artists and love to run. We had a nice size backyard, but would also take her to a dog park down the street where she could really run off some steam. The end of this is, after escaping, thru the garage door to the living room three times, and the last time, local P.D. picked her up and took her to a shelter some 40 miles from where we lived, we took her back to the county shelter we got her from. We have numerous pictures of "Nikki", including on our boat, but she was just too much for us to handle. 

No dog since her, 2005 and not sure if we will get another. If we do, it will be a young Shi Tzu lapdog.


----------



## squatting dog (Sep 24, 2018)

Visexual said:


> We've had numerous cats and dogs over the years and most have been rescues.  Our current pet, our kitty, was a year old and had spent her entire first year at the Humane Society.  She's been in our family now for over three years.
> 
> We've been RVing for years.  At campgrounds you get to know the dogs better than their servants.  I remember how, years ago, folks would introduce their dog by name and breed.  In recent years it's become much more common for that breed to be rescue.  Everyone should rescue a fur-babie.



could not agree more.


----------



## tortiecat (Sep 24, 2018)

Our cats have always been rescues, but our dogs have always been from breeder/owners as we wanted
to know the personality, temperment of the breed.  We were breeder/owners of miniature schnauzers for
years and always checked where our puppies were going.


----------



## RadishRose (Sep 24, 2018)

I rescued a little 4 year old Shih Tzu mix and she's been my loving companion for 4 and a half years now. She's perfect in every way!


----------



## dkay (Sep 24, 2018)

I've rescued one rat and one guinea pig. Both were great, affectionate pets.  I was surprised at how many small pets are turned in to the humane society: birds, chinchillas, rats, hamsters, rabbits etc.


----------



## Fyrefox (Nov 5, 2018)

My three cats are all animal rescues; one haunted a restaurant parking lot, a second was a feral near a military depot, and the third an emaciated stray who literally came to my doorstep in desperate need of food and medical attention.


----------



## jujube (Nov 5, 2018)

it's been many years since I last had a pet, but every one of them (except the bunnies) were some sort of rescue, including my very first dog that my father rescued as a small puppy from a sinking Japanese ship during WWII.  That one was a true rescue.  He became the mascot on my dad's LST and my dad was able to bring him back to the US with him after the war ended.


----------

